

Learning to Code and Speak a New Language Simultaneously - danielhughes
http://babelmatch.tumblr.com/post/51176451481/learning-to-code-and-speak-a-new-language

======
danielhughes
Here's a link to the app discussed in the article for those who are interested
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/babelmatch/id646606322?mt=8&...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/babelmatch/id646606322?mt=8&ign-
mpt=uo%3D4)

